# Những sự thật khi đàn ông yêu và cách đặc trị



## Solvnn Shop (19 Tháng chín 2019)

Hé lô! Mến chào tất cả mọi người. Em thì không phải yêu nhiều đâu nhé chỉ là em rút ra được một số bài học nên kể cho chị em xem có ai mà giống em không ha.
Ai mà giống thì coi như đã là từng trải qua và hiểu cái cảm giác đấy rồi phải không ạ.
-Sự ích kỉ: Con trai khi yêu thường ích kỉ luôn muốn sở hữu đặc biệt là người con gái bên cạnh mình nhiều người còn can thiệp qua sâu vào cuộc sống riêng tư của người con gái khiến họ không còn sự tự do nữa cảm giác như đang bị quản thúc cảm giác rất khó chiuj rất tù túng.
-Nhanh chán: Con trai khi yêu sau khi đã ăn mặn xong là thường thì không xem trọng đối phương nữa. bt chưa ăn thì nói gì nghe nấy bảo sao nghe vậy. sau ăn thì anh bảo gì em phải nghe nấy không nghe nó đá ngay. lại ngược lại phải không nào. Đó các chị nghĩ đi bao nhiêu người gặp như này rồi.
-Đứng núi này trông núi nọ: Đàn ông thường là như vậy 1 tay vẫn 2 hay 3 em nói chuyện bt thay người yêu như thay áo ấy ạ. Bạn thân của ny còn xơi cảm giác chán đời.
-Cách đặc trị: Theo em nghĩ thì cách trị đàn ông đó là phải biết giữ mình trước đàn ông, tạo cho đàn ông sự thèm khát mà không làm gì được nhưng phải thận trọng và khéo léo chứ không phải phang ngay câu giữa mặt nó đc. Chỉ có cái sự tò mò và chưa chinh phục được thì nó mới có sức hút nó sẽ cố gắng để chinh phục bằng được thì chị em mới có giá được. Em đảm bảo là khi nói đi hướng đông không dám đi hướng khác luôn, ngoan như cún. Chị em cần phải tạo riêng cho mình 1 giá trị nhất định để đàn ông luôn luôn phải theo đuổi dù có chinh phục được cái này nhưng chị em còn nhiều cái khác và nó sẽ cố gắng chinh phục bằng hết. Mà khi chinh phục hết thì có con  cmnr. hahaha. Em chia sẻ vui thôi nha. mọi người đọc thấy hay để cho em 1 like nhé. Yêu mọi người!!
À mọi người xem ghé qua nhà em vui chơi nhé! Địa chỉ: https://solvnn.com/


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Đàn ông không chỉ có như vậy, các chị cũng có nhiều cái hơn nữa ấy chứ


----------

